# My 1966 Mustang coupe



## Sam Cro (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Folks, I thought I would share with you my 66 Mustang and show a bit of what I have done since I retired this lil Red took me 37 years to get and put in working order.
She (LIL Red) has 69616.0 Original Miles on her here is a bit about her and what she has in her body .

The Info on My 1966 Mustang is as Follows :

Warranty Number: 6T07A19XXXX
Year: 6 1966
Plant: T Metuchen, NJ
Body Series: 07 2 Door Hardtop
Engine: A 289 4v V8


Miscellaneous Vehicle Data

Body: 65A, 2 Door Hardtop, Standard Interior
Color: Y, Silver Blue Metallic
(Now Painted Signal Flair Red)
Trim: 26, Black Crinkle Vinyl and Black Rosette Vinyl, Standard Interior
Date: 18A, January 18, 1966
D.S.O: 21, Atlanta
Axle: 1 3.00:1, Conventional
Trans: 5, 4-Speed Manual


Trans: HEK AD

Diff: WCZ-F 3.00 6AA 931

Engine: 289 C66 10 6-A 250-5

Due to the amount of Photos I just posted the Links to them as to not bog down Site resources .

Here are the First of Many Photos the First Link has fourteen (14) Photos: 

http://imgur.com/cJzxjCW,5YUlT2K,IZ...Q0U,NxmnZaa,bD8fXdu,wbCEtnr,JgBVslF,ZjFpaY6#0

The Next One has Fifteen (15) Photos :
http://imgur.com/6nhd1aU,YyLYbuM,UA...49A,dAFlEMT,0c0SgTz,fl3AoC5,EWTqETm,3z7zcJl#0

And the Last One Has Sixteen (16) Photos :

http://imgur.com/uPlqWGb,aBWSsl4,RD...T9N,TfmXGJS,ln7vZp5,FP9BN78,cbaK8Wt,iZnUHlf#0


Best Regards and I do hope you enjoy seeing it .Best Regards

Sam


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 21, 2013)

Is the interior all original or did you have it redone? Great looking pony you have there.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks great! I bet it's a blast to drive.


----------



## don (Aug 22, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## Stumblinman (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice ! I saw 289 and my first thought was a manual would be sweet behind that then I red on. 

Vehicles grew on my early, I guess just like a dish you can take almost any one and with enough time, passion and know how you can turn it into something you're proud of. 
Or you pay someone else to do it and it's like going to a restaurant 

I always loved those washer bags. I still have one from my 61 Tbird (somewhere) and one from my 63 Willys.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 22, 2013)

Very nice Sam!! I've been building Mustangs pretty much all my life, lol...and my first car was a 1967 Cougar XR-7 GT.

Last time I cut myself polishing a knife, the blood was Ford blue .


----------



## berko (Aug 22, 2013)

nasty.


----------



## Sam Cro (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes the car is original or NOS(New Old Stock) parts it has took a lot of cleaning, stitching, an rubbing to get it to shine at this level my last add to Lil red was a set of Koni shocks, and I love them . when most people see it like Cris they have their story of Back when.... and it is always fun to hear the story's that follow . This is really what brings the Hot rod and Classic car guys together . yea I do love my Ford Mustang and bled Blue & Orange but that is Tennessee colors for football to so that works well for me .

Sam


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks really nice! Its rare to see someone try to keep their stang looking like it did from Ford. Most people like my self have modified their cars to fit what they want. 

If you are ever looking for OEM Parts let me know  

When we rebuilt my stang to where it is at today we kept all of the OEM parts and I have them all still.


----------

